# API Proper PH 8.2 question



## Gutzjr (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello everyone this is my first thread here so be gentle and i'm looking forward to learning all I can from my fellow Cichlid geeks So what do you think about using the API PPH 8.2? my tank right now maintains ph at around 7.6 and my Cichlids have done just fine for a long time but I wonder if they could do better with a little more ph. Oh and I have a wide variety of species from Acei, Red Z, Elec Yellow, Jewel, Albino, Peacock, Bumble Bee, and many more if this helps. Thanks in advance for suggestions, Gutz


----------



## DST86 (Nov 25, 2008)

PPH 8.2 isnt really needed but if you want optimal color and activity i would recommend using it. I didnt use it for about 6 months after i got my tank up and running. My water out of the tap has a ph of 7.8 so i figured that would be good enough. When i decided to use PPH 8.2, it was the best idea becuase now my zebras and peacocks are looking much more beautiful then in the previous 6 months. Defiantly use it. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Stable water conditions are more important than "perfect" lake conditions.

Many here advise not to make adjustments with out all the facts. 
Have you tested your water's KH (carbonate hardness, we refer to as pH "buffer") 
or GH (general hardness)?

Those two things can be inexpensively adjusted up with house hold items.

If you want to _raise your pH_, adjust your KH up.

A thrifty way you can raise your KH, if necessary, is by using baking soda. 
With an elevated KH, normally you'll see a raise in the pH.

GH can be raised using epsom salt.

I'd advise to do some tests outside your aquarium in a measured container, to see the effects on your water first.
This way you can do the math to know what correct amounts to add to your tank.
You might want to write it down to keep track of your results.

Have looked in the fish profiles to see how far off your water is for KH, GH and pH. 
Evenso, remember, stable water is more important than making adjustments to get it "perfect" 
and possibly stressing the fish.

hth,
Alicem


----------



## Gutzjr (Dec 5, 2008)

I ran my test and my KH is 55ppm GH is low at 18ppm Ammo is 0ppm Nitrite is 0ppm and my PH came in at 7.8 I'm thinking things look ok, what do u think?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Leave 'er alone!
You're doing fine.

You can get creative with the food if you want to change something. 
Be sure to use good brands with quality ingredients keeeping your fishes needs in mind.
There will be brand info and opinions in the "Reviews" section.

Alicem


----------

